# Mineral Waters from Agee's auction



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

There were about 20 lots of these large mineral water bottles with 3 or 4 bottles per lot.  I got all of them except 5 lots.  I don't know much about these bottles.  Maybe someone can give me information on some of them, especially the ones with no town embossed.
 Here are some from North Carolina
 Panacea, NC
 P.O. Littleton, NC
 Lincolnton, NC
 Bullock, NC


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

South Carolina bottles.
 Spartanburg Co, SC
 Harris Springs, SC
 Glenn Springs, SC


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Georgia bottles.
 Lithia Springs, Ga
 Austell, Ga
 Elberton, Ga


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Virginia bottles.
 Roanoke
 Elkton with bear
 Elkdon with elk
 Rockbridge Co


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Tate Springs Tennessee
 Hot Springs, New Mexico with label
 Bay City, Michigan


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Plainfield, NJ
 same with long neck
 New Brunswick, NJ


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Johnston, RI
 Prov. RI


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Philadelphia, Pa
 Rennyson, Pa


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Fulton, NY
 Grand View, NY
 Haines Mills, NY
 Boonville, NY


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Now some that do not have cities embossed.  If anyone knows where they are from let me know.
 Pocahontas
 Chemung
 Minnehaha (Says Cleveland Ohio on the stopper, noticed after I took the picture)


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

More unidentified towns
 Old Dominion Lithia Water
 Farmville Lithia Water
 Shafer's Mineral Water Depot


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Watt's Pure Spring Water
 Shell Rock Spring Water
 Waukesha Fox Head Spring


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Geneva Mineral Water
 Isham's California Waters of Life


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

7 Buffalos.  They seemed to put one of these in each lot.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Now some Texas bottles.  From Mineral Wells, Texas.
 Crazy Well Water
 Gibson Well Water
 Texas Carlsbad Well


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Plainfield, NJ
> same with long neck
> New Brunswick, NJ


 I like these if they become available Jay...I have a few other from NJ in the same form...thanks either way...Jim


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Mone Slydride G A Duerler San Antonio, Texas
 Sangcura Wells Mineral Wells, Texas
 Baker Hotel Mineral Wells, TExas


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Maurice Well Water Mangum, Texas
 Midland Bottling Works Ennis, Texas
 Pronto-Lax Mineral Wells, Texas labeled only

 That's all.  For not collecting these I've sure got a lot of them now.


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent you a PM Jay, you guys killed it today...congrats


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 29, 2012)

Jat there are some extremly valuble waters there.. you need to contact dick watson here in nj pm me i will get you the info.. research before you give them away.. the starkey is 100.00  others more than that.. great buys..


----------



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2012)

WoW!  You bought some killer bottles.  Congrats!   Paul


----------



## februarystarskc (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, really nice bottles!  I'm from the Elkton area.  If you ever decide to sell any of the VA waters please let me know.  THank you


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 29, 2012)

Jay, 
 The Ogemaw Springs from Bay City USED to bring 150-200.00
 Lately, I see them going for 40-80.00, BUT, yours is in exceptional condition, with original bail, so you might realize a bit more.
 Nice group of bottles.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is the Chemung Spring Water info>>
 http://chemungspring.com/history.html


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 29, 2012)

Pocahontas Spring water>>
 http://www.pocahontasspringwater.com/


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 29, 2012)

Old Dominion Lithia Water is from Virginia>>


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1896-Letterhead-Old-Dominion-Lithia-Water-Clarksville-Vintage-Bicarb-of-Potash-/110945173709?nma=true&si=in3d76fpTbd0IsYyEEG%2Bd9YMzOY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 29, 2012)

> Farmville Lithia Water


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/FARMVILLE-VA-LITHIA-WATER-Virginia-history-book-Mineral-Spring-Water-Bottles-/370653427976


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 29, 2012)

Shafer's mineral Water Depot>>

 http://home.comcast.net/~aviselafin/CBSbio.pdf


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

thank you, Bill.  You are doing the research I don't have time to do myself right now.  Your information is appreciated.


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 29, 2012)

the Waukesha Fox Head Spring bottle is from Waukesha, Wisconsin.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 29, 2012)

If you list that "Crazy well water" on eBay please post a link, I wouldn't mind taking a crack at it. Really like the name.

 And yeah, for not collecting them you probably have a "collection" that ranks in the top 5 or 10 percent now, out of those who actively accumulate them. Awesome stuff. Hope ya can make some good $ off of them.


----------



## KBbottles (Oct 29, 2012)

Any chance you'd be willing to part with the Starkey for sale or trade?  I already have one but it has some interior staining.  Yours looks very clean.  It would be very much appreciated in a huge local New Brunswick collection by a historian such as myself.


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 30, 2012)

You're welcome, Jay. I enjoy looking the stuff up.

 Shell Rock Spring Water >>

 http://books.google.com/books?id=2ExNAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA187&lpg=PA187&dq=Shell+Rock+Spring+Water&source=bl&ots=9yV0tmdHUv&sig=pvIcMaptHRT6hi_LEhFMvV4svIs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=gv2PUIuFIcWbyAGn1IDYCw&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Shell%20Rock%20Spring%20Water&f=false


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 30, 2012)

> Geneva Mineral Water


>>

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1898-Geneva-Mineral-Water-Co-Illustrated-Letterhead-/360393558791


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 30, 2012)

> Isham's California Waters of Life


 
 Quite an interesting read on this one. You'll have to incorporate info from both links...

 http://www.cireeh.org/pmwiki.php/Main/CaliforniaWatersOfLife?action=diff

 http://www.sandiegoreader.com/news/2007/sep/20/gilded-shams-fountain-youth-part-three/


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 30, 2012)

> Watt's Pure Spring Water


 
 This was the hardest one to find, so I imagine it is a good bottle...

 You'll have to read the blip about watt and his spring, then scroll up, to locate where Gibson Well was located. Watt's place was across from it.


 http://books.google.com/books?id=u5ZLccjDhiAC&pg=PA209&dq=watt%27s+mineral+water+bottle&hl=en&sa=X&ei=2wOQUL3AJ6qfyAGikIAg&ved=0CE4Q6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=watt%27s%20mineral%20water%20bottle&f=false


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 1, 2012)

I have listed 7 of these mineral water bottles on ebay tonight, along with a bunch of other older soda bottles.  Here is a link to all my current auctions. 
 Jay

 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_okw=&_oexkw=&_adv=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=&_fsct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=jays-emporium&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 2, 2012)

Jay, where's all the MO bottles at? []

 ~Tim


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Jay,
 I bid on your DeMott bottle. Hope I get it.
 Bill


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 9, 2012)

Too bad you went eBay on the Starkey. I planned on bidding aggressively for this but was caught up in work travel.  Wish we had discussed per my post before listing.


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 9, 2012)

KB,
 I thought you were gonna bid on it.  I can't believe nobody else bid.  Another forum member got a good deal, and I don't mean epack.


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> KB,
> I thought you were gonna bid on it.  I can't believe nobody else bid.  Another forum member got a good deal, and I don't mean epack.


 It went to another great collector, that's a very good home for it...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

Jay   I really liked that lemonaide bottle but not as much as someone else..


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 1, 2013)

I have sold about 20 of these mineral water bottles privately.  The rest are now on ebay this week.  Link to my auctions:
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_okw=&_oexkw=&_adv=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=&_fsct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=jays-emporium&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## madman (Jan 1, 2013)

looks like you hit the motherload! big bucks! congrats


----------



## Krykettbug85 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Any information*

I have this fox head mineral water bottle but I'm not finding much on it or one similar could any of you possibly help me out? Thanks in advance.


----------

